# Dirt4



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just got Dirt4 in ps4 today, played for a few hours. Seems rather solid. Not a big gamer at all. Only buy consoles for driving games mostly. Picking up the logitec g29 later this month. Should play better then. Graphics aren't the best I've seen.
Anyone picked it up??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am considering this, I need something to scratch my gaming itch.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

is it as awful to control the cars as the last one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I looked at this but i have Forza 6 and Dirt Colin McRae edition i think, however Gravel looks like it could be fun when it comes out later this year


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This does look good but dont think ill bit the bullet I think there are a few more driving games coming out which may be better. Always found dirt to be very finicky - 
Im now waiting on my switch 

im currently still playing Overwatch  ( I would recommend it if you like online FPS)


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Warning to all Thrustmaster T500 rs users! Apparently Dirt 4 doesn't officially support the use of the T500rs wheel and pedals despite there being an option to select it in game??? I have found out the hard way so now have a driving game I can only use on the pad! When you use the T5000rs is works with good feedback for a short time and then it disconnects itself. I though it was my wheel playing up but looking on the internet and codemasters forum this is a known issue which they apparently going to fix.

If you have a T500rs and you are thinking about Dirt 4 please check the forums first to make sure it works and the fix has been completed.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

I havnt played previous in the dirt series, so cant comment. I've read it's not hard enough in sim mode for alot of players, the last one was hard core apparently, this is more towards a casual gamer?? Although simulation mode I think is hard. I don't think it looks all that brilliant for a ps4 game. The dust clouds are abit blocky. But all in all I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Is it much different to the last one? If it isn't I probably won't bother.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Ive been playing it for a few days now and it's pretty good, the rally cross at lydden hill was a great thing for me as it's a local track. The sounds are beyond amazing

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

I've just got to the first Road rally in Spain. Its in pug306. Thing is a lunatic car! Good fun. Overall I thing ita a good game. Just trying to find my difficulty setting, it's either a breeze or to hard.


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Playing this at the mo on Xbox 1 mixed thoughts needs more onboard camera angles.


----------

